

Flock 1.0 Beta Released: Surprisingly Very Good - danielha
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/10/19/flock-10-beta-released-surprisingly-very-good/

======
ajkates
It looks pretty cool, but it would take more than a few bells and whistles to
pull me away from firefox and the 38 plugins I currently have installed.

